# Cmon guys, what does yours look like?



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Ill start,
mines not the tidyest of cupboards but here it is anyway  
Lets see what yours look like!!!


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Not the tidiest? 

My one cupboard has all my foods, and a couple nets. The other one is a pile(literally) of my siphon hose, gravel vac and all the extra peices and parts of equipment that I'm not currently using(airlines, air pumps, airstones, different filters I've "rigged" together to "fine tune", heaters, dividers, plant weights, ballasts, starters, wires, etc...). Unfortunately I don't have a digi cam to show my wonderful heap of goods.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

mine are in a cardboard box in the closet! LOL - Food stays on top of the tank


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I have all mine in a little drawer by the tank  
My tank isn't on a stand it's just on one of my shelves next to one of my hammie cages


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

lol, what a werid topic i'm going to have to take some pictures


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

hehehe i know its weird  i had nothing else to do..


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

lol ur's is so tidy compared to mine if i open the door it all falls out


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Well here are some of mine i couldn't take a picture of my other cupboard because it was to dirty but here is some of mine


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats tidy LOL! what tank is that btw?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

the top one is a juwel 125 and the bottom picture is a juwel 180


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

How come you have another filter in the 180 though?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

because i find that the built in juwel filters aren't so good with bigger fish


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

How come? lol, this is like a questionnaire


----------

